# water souluble seaweed



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

ive seen this at a few grow places, but these are for potted plants. so i dont know crap about aquatic plants, but i do know this stuff is the sh*t for the rest.
comments...


----------



## spree_rider (Mar 20, 2004)

i have only heard bad things about it, 
i have heard of it killing all the fish in the tank and the plants, but have never tried myself, 
www.gregwatson.com is the best for ferts and you can get whatever you want.


----------

